# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Πρόβλημα με ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση inverter (Imperial - mega 180)

## A-tech

Χαίρετε, θα ήθελα βοήθεια απο την εμπειρία σας σχετικά με μια ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση Inverter. Έχει πέσει στα χέρια μου η Imperia - mega 180. Είχε δοθεί για επισκευή κάπου αλλού, όπου έγιναν πολλές παρατυπίες, αλλά το σημαντικό για αρχή είναι ότι της αφαίρεσαν το ρελέ και ο κάτοχος της συσκευής προφανώς δεν το είχε αντιληφθεί. Τώρα ψάχνω για επανατοποθέτηση, έχω βρεί τύπους με την απαιτούμενη ισχύ, που εφαρμόζουν στην θέση της πλακέτας, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι τάση ενεργοποίησης να επιλέξω. Επισυνάπτω φωτογραφίες της πλακέτας (θέση RL1), σε περίπτωση που έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς με παρόμοια και γνωρίζει τους τύπους των ρελέ.

imperia_a.jpg imperia_b.jpg imperia_c.jpg

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα τοποθετήσω κάποιο απο αυτά, καθώς η imperial χρησιμοποιεί ρελέ μάρκας "finder":
http://gfinder.findernet.com//assets...s/37/S44EN.pdf
http://gfinder.findernet.com//assets/Series/5/S40EN.pdf

Την τάση ενεργοποίησης του πηνίου δεν μπορώ ούτε να την μετρήσω γιατί δεν φτάνει τροφοδοσία στο σημείο εκείνο της πλακέτας. Ενδεχομένως για τον λόγο αυτό, επειδή δεν τροφοδοτούνταν το πηνίο, αφαιρέθηκε ώστε να ελεγθεί εάν λειτουργεί το ρελέ απομονωμένο.

----------


## UNICARS

φιλε αποστολε οντως την εχουν κανιβαλησει ελαφρως......απο μια προσφατη εμπειρια μου με μια weko discovery 150t inverter ειχε το ρελε στα 12V....Αυτο βεβαια δε σημαινει κατι και για την imperial.....ισως καποιος ηλεκτρολυτικος πιο πριν στο κυκλωμα?για σιγουρη απαντηση ο θανος ειναι μανουλα σ αυτα.....με ενα pm θα σε βοηθησει σιγουρα...... αν δε δει το post σου....

----------


## A-tech

Πράγματι ο Θάνος έχει τεράστια εμπειρία στο ζήτημα των inverter, οι δικές του κατασκευές είναι κορυφαίες. Ας αναλύσω όμως πρώτα το ζήτημα γιατί και αυτός θα θέλει κάποιες επιπλέον πληροφορίες για να βγάλει πόρισμα. Λοιπόν, απεικόνισα το κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας του ρελέ, ακολουθώντας τις διαδρομές της πλακέτας.

power supply relay.png imperia_d.jpg imperia_e.jpg 

Η μικρή στρόγγυλη γέφυρα τροφοδοτείται απο τον μπλε τετράγωνο μ/σ. Στην έξοδο της γέφυρας υπάρχει ο μπλε ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής και απο εκεί φτάνουμε αμέσως στην D2, δίπλα στην μεγάλη ψύκτρα & την τετράγωνη γέφυρα. Στο σχήμα, οι ακροδέκτες "a" και "b" που σημείωσα, είναι το μαύρο καλώδιο μέσα στο κόκκινο προστατευτικό, που φαίνεται δίπλα στην αντίσταση R18 και καταλήγει στον μεγάλο μετασχηματιστή της τελευταίας φωτογραφίας, ως ένα τύλιγμα του δευτερεύοντος του. 

Η τροφοδοσία του ρελέ απο που γίνεται ουσιαστικά? Θα μπορούσε να είναι η τάση απο αυτεπαγωγή του δευτερεύοντος στο μαύρο καλώδιο? Παράλληλα στο πηνίο του ρελέ υπάρχει ο μικρός καφέ πυκνωτής C4, (δίπλα στον τετράφωνο μ/σ) ο οποίος είναι 63V. Απο την άλλη ο μπλε πυκνωτής (C5) είναι στα 35V. Μετά τη μικρή γέφυρα και παράλληλα στον C5, υπάρχει και ένα κύκλωμα σταθεροποιητή με το LM317 το οποίο δεν απεικόνισα. Το LM317 για να λειτουργήσει χρειάζεται είσοδο >=28V. 
Ομως αυτή τη στιγμή μετά τη D2 (στην κάθοδο της) υπάρχουν 17,7Volt και όχι 28. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναπτύσεται η απαιτουμενη αυτή τάση στα άκρα "a" & "b" ώστε να γίνει μετάβαση μέσω της D2 και να κατευθυνθεί τόσο στο υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα σταθεροποίησης όσο και στο πηνίο του ρελέ μέσω της D1?

----------


## A-tech

Η αντίσταση R18 που απεικόνισα και στο σχέδιο είναι καμένη. Την ξεκόλλησα και μετρώντας την είναι ανοιχτοκύκλωμα. Το θέμα τώρα είναι εάν όντως ήταν 2,2Ω όπως υπολόγισα βάση του κώδικα χρωμάτων. Έχει 6 χρώματα, το τελευταίο προορίζεται για τον θερμικό συντελεστή. Αν ξεκινήσω να μετράω απο το κόκκινο δεν υπάρχει θερμικός συντελεστής μαύρος, και αν ξεκινήσω τη μέτρηση απο το μαύρο, τότε το επόμενο που είναι χρυσό δεν βγάζει νόημα (εκτός αν είναι καφέ). Αλλά το μεθεπόμενο θα θεωρηθεί ασημί ή γκρί? Ανάλογα με τη φωτεινότητα της εικόνας (ή της έντασης του φωτός όταν βλέπω την ίδια την αντίσταση) τα χρώματα ποικίλουν. Γι΄αυτό παραθέτω αρκετές λήψεις. Κάθε ιδέα θα φανεί χρήσιμη! Link για υπολογισμό τιμής με 6 χρώματα:

http://www.eeweb.com/toolbox/6-band-...or-calculator/

http://samengstrom.com/46436194/en/r...story=24614782


R18.jpg R18 (a).jpg R18 (b).jpg resistore-code (6 band).jpg

----------


## nikos1

R18 2.2R 5% 100PPM/C (Κο,Κο,Μα,Ασ,Χρ,Κα)
ρελε   Finder  type 40.61   16A 250V   COIL 12V

----------


## A-tech

Νίκο πραγματικά οφείλω να σε ευχαριστήσω για το ενδιαφέρον και τη συνεισφορά σου! Τουλάχιστον θα μπορέσω να επιφέρω την συσκευή στην αρχική της κατάσταση αμέσως μετά την βλάβη, έτσι ώστε να προχωρήσω παρακάτω. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## gep58

Απόστολε ή Νίκο ήθελα να ρωτήσω 
1- από την άλλη πλευρά της πλακέτας στη περιοχή του ρελέ υπάρχει κάποια αντίσταση σε σειρά με το πηνίο του ρελέ ;
2- η βαττική αντίσταση R1 δίπλα στο ρελέ που είναι για τον περιορισμό του ρεύματος φόρτισης των πυκνωτών τι τιμή και ισχύ έχει ;



> Ομως αυτή τη στιγμή μετά τη D2 (στην κάθοδο της) υπάρχουν 17,7Volt και  όχι 28. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναπτύσεται η απαιτουμενη αυτή τάση στα  άκρα "a" & "b" ώστε να γίνει μετάβαση μέσω της D2 και να κατευθυνθεί  τόσο στο υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα σταθεροποίησης όσο και στο πηνίο του ρελέ  μέσω της D1?


έτσι ακριβώς είναι Απόστολε... το τροφοδοτικό που υπάρχει λόγω της ισχύος του είναι μόνο για κατάσταση αναμονής... κατά την λειτουργία που υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη απαίτηση ρεύματος από το κύκλωμα της συσκευής τροφοδοτείται με ανάδραση από τον μετ/στή ισχύος...

----------


## A-tech

> 1- από την άλλη πλευρά της πλακέτας στη περιοχή του ρελέ υπάρχει κάποια αντίσταση σε σειρά με το πηνίο του ρελέ ;


Στιν πίσω πλευρά δεν υπάρχει τίποτα παρα μόνο δύο γεφυρώσεις με καλωδιάκια.
Πίσω όψη - mega 180.jpg




> 2- η βαττική αντίσταση R1 δίπλα στο ρελέ που είναι για τον περιορισμό  του ρεύματος φόρτισης των πυκνωτών τι τιμή και ισχύ έχει ;


Είναι: 15W / 2,2Ω
Βαττική αντίστασ&#951.jpg

 Σ' ευχαριστώ Γιώργο και για την παραπάνω διευκρίνηση σου.

----------


## dimi313

DSC06300.JPGDSC06287.jpgDSC06292.jpgDSC06293.jpgDSC06298.jpgDSC06299.jpgΔεν ξερω  εαν μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν  αυτες  οι εικονες  εαν χρεια ζεσαι  κατι επιπλεον,πες μου μηπως μπορεσω να σε βοηθησω .  Η δικια μου η Imperial 180 χωρις λογω βραχυκυκλωσε στα  καλα καθουμενα  και  εξεραγει το Var1  το οποιο εδω στην εικονα το εχω αντικατστησει με ενα  παρομοιο  μπλε χρωματος  ...βεβαια χωρις αποτελεσμα .  Ακομα δεν εχω μπορεσει να εντοπισω τι εφτεξε και τι πρεπει συνολικα  να αντικατασταθει μια  και δεν εχω βρει καποιο διαγραμμα για το κυκλωμα .

----------


## giorgosssss

έχεις βεβαιωθεί δηλαδή οτι το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα δουλεύει σωστά με κατάλληλες μετρήσεις ? έστω και χωρίς σχηματικό ? πχ μοσφετ εξόδου οπτοκαπλερ ελέγχου και κλπ ...

----------


## dimi313

> έχεις βεβαιωθεί δηλαδή οτι το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα δουλεύει σωστά με κατάλληλες μετρήσεις ? έστω και χωρίς σχηματικό ? πχ μοσφετ εξόδου οπτοκαπλερ ελέγχου και κλπ ...


Γιώργο γεια σου και ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον  σου .  Δυστυχώς δεν έχω τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό πέραν (ενός πολυμετρου)  αλλά το βασικότερο δεν έχω και την απαιτούμενη εμπειρία  και γνώσεις σε τέτοιου είδους πολύπλοκα  κυκλώματα  όπως αυτό της Imperial.   Είμαι σίγουρος  ότι εάν βάλω χέρι  μάλλον περισσότερο κακό θα  κάνω  για  αυτό και σήκωσα τα  χέρια  ψηλά.  Βέβαια  εάν είχα  το κύκλωμα  με την λίστα των αντιστοίχων εξαρτημάτων  ίσως να   το παραδιακινδυνευα  να αλλάξω καμιά αντίσταση, κανέναν  ύποπτο πυκνωτή  η  κανένα  γειτονικό μοσφετ  μπας και κατόρθωνα  κάτι …   Βασικά  πρέπει να  βρω κάποιον που “ κατέχει το άθλημα”  γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι με τις γνώσεις  που διαθέτω  μπορεί να  καταφέρω κάτι . Εδώ έρχεται και κολλάει το γνωστό  άσμα που πολύ σοφά  λέει..” Αν ήμουν πλούσιος….κλπ “  όντως εάν είχα την οικονομική ευχέρεια  θα την είχα  δώσει στο service του εισαγωγέα  και δεν θα την παρκάριζα  στα  αζήτητα  στην αποθήκη μου. Εάν υπάρχει κάποιος  ειδήμονας που μπορεί  με  χαμηλό κόστος να της δώσει  πάλι ζωή  θα του ήμουν πολύ ευγνώμον.

----------


## A-tech

> Δεν ξερω  εαν μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν  αυτες  οι εικονες  εαν χρεια ζεσαι  κατι επιπλεον,πες μου μηπως μπορεσω να σε βοηθησω.  Η δικια μου η Imperial 180 χωρις λογω βραχυκυκλωσε στα  καλα καθουμενα  και  εξεραγει το Var1.


Να' σαι καλά Δημήτρη, αν χρειαστώ κάτι θα σε έχω υπόψην. Παρεπιπτώντος η ηλεκτροσυγκόληση με την οποία ασχολούμουν δεν είχε επάνω varistor. Η θέση ήταν κενή, αλλά όχι επειδή αφαιρέθηκε. Η προστατευτική Lack με την οποία ψεκάζεται η πλακέτα ήταν άθικτη σε εκείνο το σημείο που σημαίνει ότι εξαρχής δεν τοποθετήθηκε.

Στη δική σου, το varistor εξεράγη λόγω υπέρτασης που δεν έγινε αντιληπτή απο αλλού. Διότι για αυτό προορίζεται. Προφανώς η ενέργεια που απορρόφησε ήταν πάνω απο τα όρια του και δεν άντεξε. Συνήθως επανέρχονται στην αρχική λειτουργική τους κατάσταση. Για να καταλάβεις, τα Varistor έχουν την ιδιότητα να μεταβάλουν άμεσα την αντίστασή τους με την εφαρμοζόμενη τάση. Έχουν υψηλή αντίσταση στην τάση λειτουργίας που αναγράφουν, όμως σε περίπτωση υπέρτασης ελαττώνεται ραγδαία και βραχυκυκλώνουν για να προστατέψουν το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα. Όσο μεγαλύτερης ενέργειας είναι (κατα αντιστοιχία και μεγαλύτερης διαμέτρου - στην ίδια όμως τάση λειτουργίας), τόσο καλύτερο για να μην καταστρέφεται το ίδιο και για να ανταποκρίνεται σε μεγαλύτερες κορυφές και αιχμές ρεύματος, ιδίως σε περίπτωση κεραυνών.

Κάπου μάλιστα είχα διαβάσει ότι έχουν περιορισμένο αριθμό χρήσεων κάπου στις 2000-3000 (θα μπορούσαν να εξαντληθούν γρήγορα εάν γίνεται συνεχής χρήση του μηχανήματος απλά σε περιοχές με συχνές υπερτάσεις). Από κει και πέρα δεν προστατεύουν άλλο και καταστρέφονται. Κατά συνέπεια η υπόλοιπη ενέργεια διοχετεύεται στο κύκλωμα και έτσι προέκυψε το πρόβλημα.

Η Βατική αντίσταση για την προφόρτηση των πυκνωτών φαίνεται πολύ καταπονημένη. Καλά είναι να βάλεις άλλη. Από κει και πέρα όπως είπε και ο Γιώργος ένοχα θα μπορούσαν να είναι οι optocoupler (OC1 & OC2), oι PWM (ΙΒ1 & ΙΒ2) που ακολουθούν μετά την σταθεροποίηση του LM317. Αυτούς δεν τους βρίσκεις καθόλου εύκολα στην αγορά, είναι πολύ περίεργοι. Καλά είναι να ξεκινήσεις ελέγχοντας απο την αρχή, γέφυρες, σταθεροποίηση κτλ. Το άσχημο είναι ότι υπάρχουν εξαρτήματα που για να τα ελέγξεις πρέπει να τα βγάλεις από την πλακέτα και επειδή είναι κολλημένα και στις δύο πλευρές είναι αδύνατο εάν δεν έχεις προθερμαντήρα και Hot Air. Παράδειγμα τους optocoupler θεωρώ ότι είναι αδύνατο να τους βγάλεις με το κολλητήρι χωρίς να τους καταστρέψεις. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι προτιμότερο εάν υποψιάζεσαι πως είναι καμένος, απλά να κόψεις τους ακροδέκτες του και να ξεκολλάς τα Pin ένα-ένα. Στη συνέχεια καλά είναι να μπει βάση επίχρυση (για να μην οξειδωθεί) και να τοποθετηθούν οι καινούριοι.

Απο κει και πέρα σχέδιο μην περιμένεις να βρεις. Δουλεύεις στα τυφλά! (εκτός απο εκείνους που διαθέτουν εμπειρία στο αντικείμενο).

----------


## dimi313

Απόστολε σε  χιλιοευχαριστω!!!   Είσαι  τέλειος  στην  περιγραφή σου .  Τώρα  μένει  να βρω  χρόνο  ( τουλαχιστον μια ολόκληρη μέρα )  που ήρεμα  και  μεθοδικά  να περπατήσω  τα  βήματα  των πιθανών αιτιών  και βλαβών . Για  τα  αποτελέσματα  και τις μετρήσεις θα  σε  ενημερώσω. Ήδη προμηθεύτηκα "φρέσκα" LN313T,  ηλεκτρολυτικούς και Αντίσταση  και από 'κει και πέρα  ο θεός βοηθός  ...  και πάλι  ευχαριστώ.    Αυτο το μηνα  μου επεσε επιδημια .Μεσα  σε μια βδομαδα   μου χαλασε το πλυντηριο πιατων,  ενα air contition και η ηλεκτροκοληση.  Τελικα το πλυντηριο  το  εφτιαξα ( στην πλακετα  εγκεφαλου εκανε αρκ ενα απο τα ρελε  ( coil 24V DC  για  240V AC).  Στο Air cοntition κολλησε ο  κομπρεσσορασ της HItachi και κανει  φοβερο  θορυβο....και παει λεγοντας!!! χαχαχαχα  Πρεπει να κανω ευχελαιο  μου φαινεται. 
Πες μου  μήπως θέλεις να  διαβάσω η να σου φωτογραφίσω κανένα εξάρτημα  από την δικιά μου Imperial

----------


## dimi313

DSC06308-2.jpgDSC06311-2.JPGDSC06309-2.jpg

Απόστολε   νομίζεις ότι μπορεί  αυτό που σου δείχνω με  το βέλος  να  έχει παίξει κάποιο  ρόλο   στο  βραχυκύκλωμα??   Το σημείο έχει υπερθερμανθεί  και με το όργανο  βλέπω ότι η κόλληση  ακόμα υφίσταται. Στην δικιά  σου πλακέτα  απ ότι  βλέπω  , η  κόλληση  σ αυτό το σημείο είναι λίαν  καθαρή.

----------


## giorgosssss

θέλετε να τς φτιάξουμε ναι η οχι ? μιας κ προκτε για ηλεκτρονικά ισχύος ? οσο αφορά το θέμα σου απόστολε το ρελε βγήκε απο κει για κάποιο λόγο ... στην δικιά σου λειτουργούσε το pwm ?

----------


## dimi313

Θα ηταν ευχης εργο να  μπορουσαμε να την φτιαξουμε  με την  βοηθεια  σου* giorgosssss.* Εγω  ακομα  δεν βρηκα  χρονο  να  ζεστανω το κολλητηρι  και δεν εχω  βαλει  χερι ουτε εχω μετρησει το LM317T. Για να ξεκινησω  απο το  Var1  ...τι Varistor να βαλω στην θεση του προυπαρχοντως ?  Ενα οποιοδηποτε στα 250V ?  η πρεπει να  εχει συγκεκριμενες τιμες που δεν τις ξερω  για  να το αγορασω.

----------


## dimi313

Τελικα  Α-Tech, ξεπερασα  με την βοηθεια  σου ,τις φοβιες  για  κατι  που δεν ειχα  ξαναπιασει στα  χερια  μου , και αφου  εκανα  σχολαστικα  τον  ελεγχο των αρχικων κυκλωματων  και ειδα  οτι ολα  πανε  καλα   ,  κατεληξα  στο να κολλησω καλυτερα  τα  ποδαρακια  του PWM  ,  αλλαξα  προληπτικα  το LM317T αν  και το παλιο ηταν  ενταξη και το  μηχανιμα  δουλευει σφαιρα!!VAR2.jpg 

Βεβαια  χωρις VAR 1!!!ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ  2.jpgIMPER 180 001.jpg


Στην τελευταια  φωτο φαινονται οι αντιστασεις  "πιτσιλισμενες"  απο κολληση  ,  και  στα  ποδια  του τρανζιστο.  Δεν μπορεσα  να  το  εξηγησω ... Μηπως απο  τις χαεραμαδες  εισχορισαν  υπολειματα  κατα την ηλεκτροκολληση ???  και  επικαθησαν στους κορμους των αντιστασεων??  Ευτυχως  οι αντιστασεις  ειναι  ΟΚ.

----------


## A-tech

> Στην τελευταια  φωτο φαινονται οι αντιστασεις   "πιτσιλισμενες"  απο κολληση  ,  και  στα  ποδια  του τρανζιστο.  Δεν  μπορεσα  να  το  εξηγησω ... Μηπως απο  τις χαεραμαδες  εισχορισαν   υπολειματα  κατα την ηλεκτροκολληση ???  και  επικαθησαν στους κορμους  των αντιστασεων??  Ευτυχως  οι αντιστασεις  ειναι  ΟΚ.


Γεια  σου Δημήτρη, τώρα είδα το μήνυμα σου (δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν μου ήρθε  ενημέρωση στο email). Αυτές οι "πιτσιλιές" που αναφέρεις θα έλεγα ότι  μπορούσαν να δημιουργηθούν και απο τον τροχό. Πολλοί τον δουλεύουν κοντά  στην ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση και πετάγονται με ταχύτητα στο εσωτερικό του  ρινίσματα και γρέζια. Απο κάποιον αεραγωγό τύπου περσίδας είναι εύκολο  να εισχωρήσουν.

Όσο για το Βαρίστορ συνήθως όσο μεγαλύτερης  ενέργειας είναι τόσο καλύτερα. (Μεγαλύτερης ενέργειας σημαίνει φυσικά  και μεγαλύτερης διαμέτρου. Τώρα για την τάση συνήθως είναι 250V ή 275V. Πάντως βλέπω στις αρχικές μου φωτογραφίες ότι δεν έχει ούτε αυτή με την οποία ασχολήθηκα Var1).

----------


## gsmaster

Καλησπέρα παληκάρια!
Πρώτο μήνυμα στο αδελφό σιτε του hlektronika.gr.....

Στο θέμα λοιπόν, μου φέρανε την εν λόγω ηλεκτροκόλληση για επισκευή, την πήγαν και αλλού αλλά δεν.... Τέσπα, βλέπω πειραγμένες κολλήσεις γύρω απ το LM317 της κυρίως πλακέτας όπου έχω έξοδο 13,8V. Αυτή που έχω εδώ έχει στη θέση ΙΒ1 ενα πλακετάκι που είναι κάθετα καρφωμένο στην μεγάλη πλακέτα (κωδικός di Mario FBA600) φαίνονται αλλαγμένα το HEF4066 και το ένα απ τα δύο LM324. Στο LM317 αυτής της πλακέτας δεν έχω καμία τάση. Επίσης το led της πρόσοψης δεν ηταν κολημένο, έβαλα ενα κοινής καθόδου, αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιο πιν είναι το πράσινο και ποιο το κόκκινο.

- Σε πρώτη φάση αν κάποιος έχει όρεξη και ανοίξει την δική του, παρακαλώ να μου πει ποιό πιν απο το Led ανάβει το πράσινο (το μεσαίο είναι η κοινή κάθοδος, και εμενα μου δίνει ρεύμα στο πιν προς την άρκη της πλακέτας. Αυτό είναι το κόκκινο ή το πράσινο?)
- Τι τάσεις εισόδου/ εξόδου έχουν τα δύο LM317 ?
- Όταν δίνω ρεύμα με ξεφορτισμένους πυκνωτές έχω ελαχιστο καπνό στιγμιαία απο την βατική αντίσταση που είναι σε σειρά με την τροφοδοσία.... κουφό και ύποπτο επίσης....


Αυτά προς το παρών...  :Smile:

----------


## gas_liosia

Καλησπέρα Γιάννη!
Θα κοιτάξω αύριο στην αποθήκη που έχω 3 ανοιγμένες και παρατημένες καιρό προς επισκευή. Νομίζω η μία από αυτές πρέπει να είναι αυτό το μοντέλο. Ίσως να έχω και κανένα σχέδιο... Θα ψάξω αύριο... Αν είμαστε τυχεροί με το μοντέλο θα σου λύσω την απορία για τα led και θα δω και τα δικά της LM317, αν και έχει ζημιά και αυτή.
Την βαττική που αναφέρεις (2.2 Ω νομίζω) πάντως σχεδόν σε κάθε μηχάνημα που έχει περάσει από τα χέρια μου από αυτά είναι αρπαγμένες αρκετά. Αν και δουλεύουν ακόμα... γενικά ίσως να ήταν καλύτερα μεγαλύτερης ισχύος.
Τα MOSFET να φανταστώ είναι καμμένα;

----------


## gsmaster

Τα μοσφετ δεν ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενα σίγουρα, όπως και οι δίοδοι ισχύος.
Το ακριβές μοντέλο είναι mega 180la και έχει ενα διακοπτάκι στην πρόσοψη μαζί με την ρύθμισης των αμπερ, που συνδέεται στο πλακετάκι FBA600.
Όποιαδήποτε πληροφορία δεκτή!

----------


## gas_liosia

Δυστυχώς από Imperia αυτή τη στιγμή έχω μόνο μια Super 160 και η πλακέτα είναι διαφορετική από τη δική σου. Γενικά πάντως, δεν ξέρω αν έχεις ψάξει στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά έχω συμπεράνει ότι η πραγματική κατασκευάστρια εταιρεία είναι η EP SYSTEMS, της οποίας τα μηχανήματα θα τα βρει κανείς με διάφορες μετονομασίες, όπως η IMPERIA. Από EP SYSTEMS έχω δύο σχέδια από τα οποία το ένα μου ταίριαζε απόλυτα με την SUPER 160. Ίσως να σου χρησιμεύσουν, αν δεν είναι τα ίδια, πιθανόν να είναι ίδια η φιλοσοφία. Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι δεν δείχνει αναλυτικά τα πλακετάκια FBA/PWM... αλλά εφόσον δεν έχω αυτή τη στιγμή μια MEGA 180, δε νομίζω να μπορώ να βοηθήσω περισσότερο δυστυχώς...
Και βέβαια ως υπερσυντονιστής, είσαι ο πλέον καταλληλότερος άνθρωπος να μου πει αν επιτρέπεται να τα ανεβάσω δημόσια.  :Very Happy:

----------


## gsmaster

Τι είμαι λέει?.... 

θα το ψάξω κι εγώ αργότερα ως EP Systems, αλλα αν δεν σου κάνει κόπος ανέβασέ το εδώ

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## gas_liosia

Συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση.
Αυτά τα δύο σχέδια έχω βρει, με το EPI5002 να ταιριάζει με την Super 160.
1) EPI5002
EPI5002-160A EC CIRCUIT_PRO-page-001.jpg
2) EPI3003
ep_system_epi3003_inverteres_hegeszto-page-001.jpg
Εδώ είναι τα μοντέλα της EP SYSTEMS.
http://www.epsystems.it/ing/index.htm

----------


## gsmaster

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Κωνσταντίνε, Ελπίζω να ταιριάζουν θα την ξανακοιτάξω όταν βρώ χρόνο, Τώρα μπήκαν άλλα μπροστά!!

----------


## gsmaster

Μήπως τα έχεις σε καλύτερη ανάλυση που να φαίνονται και οι τιμές των εξαρτημάτων?

----------


## gas_liosia

Μμμ... έχεις δίκιο. Μάλλον γίνεται κάποια συμπίεση κατά το upload γιατί σε εμένα η ανάλυση είναι καλύτερη και τα νούμερα φαίνονται.
Συνημμένο μπορεί να ανεβεί από εδώ (δεν βλέπω να έχει άλλη επιλογή πέρα από φωτογραφία/βίντεο).

edit: Προς το παρόν μπορείτε να τα κατεβάσετε από εδώ σε μορφή pdf.

1) http://www.megafileupload.com/en/fil...T-PRO-pdf.html
2) http://www.megafileupload.com/en/fil...eszto-pdf.html

----------

gsmaster (09-02-14), takisegio (18-12-14)

----------


## gsmaster

Τώρα ΝΑΙ! θα κάνουμε δουλειά! ...χρόνο να βρούμε!
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## lacostas

Μου φέρανε και εμένα μια ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση inverter (Imperial - mega 180) αλλά επειδή είχε πάει για επισκευή κάπου αλλού, ο προηγούμενος τεχνικός δεν σύνδεσε καθόλου τα καλώδια που ενώνουν τις γέφυρες ανόρθωσης και τον διακόπτη on\off   με την πλακέτα. Μήπως υπάρχει διαθέσιμη καμιά φωτογραφία να δω τι γίνεται και πως είναι η σωστή συνδεσμολογία;;

----------


## A-tech

> ο προηγούμενος τεχνικός δεν σύνδεσε καθόλου τα καλώδια που ενώνουν τις γέφυρες ανόρθωσης και τον διακόπτη on\off   με την πλακέτα. Μήπως υπάρχει διαθέσιμη καμιά φωτογραφία να δω τι γίνεται και πως είναι η σωστή συνδεσμολογία;;


Γεια σου Κωνσταντίνε, είχα κρατήσει κάποιες φωτογραφίες, ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσουν. Στις δύο πρώτες έχω αριθμήσει τα καλώδια - επαφές για να φανούν απλώς οι αντιστοιχίες των συνδέσεων.

----------


## lacostas

Αποστόλη σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ η βοήθειά σου ανεκτίμητη!!

----------


## gzaxara

μπορει καποιος παρακαλω να ξανα ανεβασει τα σχεδια του post 27 ;;γιατι επεσε στα χερια μου μια imperia super 160 και δεν μπορω να βρω σχεδια;;;;; :Sad:

----------


## A-tech

Τα είχα κρατήσει και γω, αυτά είναι:
http://www.megafileupload.com/en/fil...-160--pdf.html

http://www.megafileupload.com/en/fil...eszto-pdf.html

----------


## gzaxara

Αποστολε σε ευχαριστω !!!!! καμια ιδεα τι μπορω να βαλω εκει που λεει το σχεδιο 2 X 10R R11 R13 ειναι δυο παραλληλες 8πινες  Common Bussed (8 Pins, 7 Resistors) SIP Resistor .ειναι για την οδηγηση των irfp540 .επισεις ενα σαιτ που βρηκα που μπορει να βοηθησει και καποιον αλλον ''http://forum.cxem.net/index.php?showtopic=136856''ειναι στα ρωσικα βεβαια αλλα ουτε και εγω ξερω... :Lol:

----------


## gzaxara

μια βοηθεια ακομη παρακαλω.......οταν μετραω το κυκλωμα και εχω ταση στο 317 και στη πλακετουλα pwm πανε 12v αλλα δεν εχω παλμο στην εξοδο των πιν 1-2,3,4 τι κανω;να σημειωσω οτι δεν εχω βαλει τα irfp450 πανω στο κυκλωμα(μηπως πρεπει να τα βαλω; :Wink:

----------


## walker

Καλησπέρα! Έχω και εγώ την ίδια ηλεκτροκόλληση και την έβαλαν στην γεννήτρια και μου την έκαψαν.
Επειδή δεν έχω και πολλές γνώσεις με το αντικείμενο, θα ήθελα να μου πεις τι είναι αυτό το μαύρο πράγμα που σου έγινε κάρβουνο δίπλα από το var και ο μετασχηματιστής που έχεις πώς μπορώ να βρω έναν ίδιο, πως θα τον ζητήσω; Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπέρα! Έχω και εγώ την ίδια ηλεκτροκόλληση και την έβαλαν στην γεννήτρια και μου την έκαψαν.
> Επειδή δεν έχω και πολλές γνώσεις με το αντικείμενο, θα ήθελα να μου πεις τι είναι αυτό το μαύρο πράγμα που σου έγινε κάρβουνο δίπλα από το var και ο μετασχηματιστής που έχεις πώς μπορώ να βρω έναν ίδιο, πως θα τον ζητήσω; Ευχαριστώ!


Αυτό το μαύρο είναι αντίσταση κι όταν καίγεται υπάρχει σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα μέσα στη μηχανή. Πρέπει να το δει τεχνικός που να επισκευάζει τέτοια μηχανήματα. Ο μετασχηματιστής κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## walker

> Αυτό το μαύρο είναι αντίσταση κι όταν καίγεται υπάρχει σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα μέσα στη μηχανή. Πρέπει να το δει τεχνικός που να επισκευάζει τέτοια μηχανήματα. Ο μετασχηματιστής κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν έχει πρόβλημα.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη!! Λεφτά για τεχνικούς δεν υπάρχουν όπως και για πολλά άλλα πράγματα, όμως υπάρχει αρκετή όρεξη και διάθεση για να μάθω 5 πράγματα.. Ναι, έχει καεί και ένα mosfet. Την ηλεκτροκόλληση την έβαλαν πανω σε μια γεννήτρια, μήπως μπορείς να μου πεις τι άλλο μπορεί να έχει καεί  να το κοιτάξω;

----------


## chipakos-original

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη!! Λεφτά για τεχνικούς δεν υπάρχουν όπως και για πολλά άλλα πράγματα, όμως υπάρχει αρκετή όρεξη και διάθεση για να μάθω 5 πράγματα.. Ναι, έχει καεί και ένα mosfet. Την ηλεκτροκόλληση την έβαλαν πανω σε μια γεννήτρια, μήπως μπορείς να μου πεις τι άλλο μπορεί να έχει καεί  να το κοιτάξω;


Αν είναι μόνο μια αντίσταση κι ένα mosfet τότε είσαι τυχερός Βγάλε φωτό το mosfet που έχει καεί και το σημείο από όπου το έβγαλες το mosfet γιατί αν είναι mosfet εξόδου τότε πρέπει να τα αλλάξεις όλα. Για αντίσταση βάζεις 47Ωμ/7Watt τουβλάκι αλλά μην βιαστείς να την βάλεις και τροφοδοτήσεις την μηχανή γιατί θα έρουν πιο γρήγορα τα Χριστούγεννα για εσένα λάμψεις μαζί με κρότο. Βγάλε φωτό από το σημείο του καμμένου Mosfet.

----------


## walker

> Αν είναι μόνο μια αντίσταση κι ένα mosfet τότε είσαι τυχερός Βγάλε φωτό το mosfet που έχει καεί και το σημείο από όπου το έβγαλες το mosfet γιατί αν είναι mosfet εξόδου τότε πρέπει να τα αλλάξεις όλα. Για αντίσταση βάζεις 47Ωμ/7Watt τουβλάκι αλλά μην βιαστείς να την βάλεις και τροφοδοτήσεις την μηχανή γιατί θα έρουν πιο γρήγορα τα Χριστούγεννα για εσένα λάμψεις μαζί με κρότο. Βγάλε φωτό από το σημείο του καμμένου Mosfet.


χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!! Δεν πειράζει είναι ωραία τα βεγγαλικά!
Επειδή δεν έχω την ηλεκτροκόλληση μαζί μου έχει καεί το μεσαίο mosfet από αυτά που είναι κάτω από την μεγάλη ψήκτρα στην μέση τις πλακέτας. Όταν μπορέσω θα βγάλω φοτο και θα σου στείλω.
Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σου!!!

----------


## nmargon

Καλησπέρα σας, έβαλα και εγώ την ηλεκτροκόλληση σε γεννήτρια (μιάς και γ'αυτό την πληρώσαμε ακριβότερα) και έγινε της αναστάσεως.Έκαψε τα fet ,διόδους, αντιστάσεις τρανζίστορ...... Τά άλλαξα όλα και τώρα δέν σκάει τίποτε αλλά δέν έχει τα 17,5 V.Βγάζοντας τα κεραμικά πλακετάκια έρχεται η τάση.Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πού μπορώ να τα βρώ; Είναι τα: FBA 502 & PWM 2000..
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας!!!!!

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπέρα σας, έβαλα και εγώ την ηλεκτροκόλληση σε γεννήτρια (μιάς και γ'αυτό την πληρώσαμε ακριβότερα) και έγινε της αναστάσεως.Έκαψε τα fet ,διόδους, αντιστάσεις τρανζίστορ...... Τά άλλαξα όλα και τώρα δέν σκάει τίποτε αλλά δέν έχει τα 17,5 V.Βγάζοντας τα κεραμικά πλακετάκια έρχεται η τάση.Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πού μπορώ να τα βρώ; Είναι τα: FBA 502 & PWM 2000..
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας!!!!!


Αυτά τα κεραμικά Modul είναι και ο μοναδικός λόγος που δεν δεχόμαστε επισκευές αυτών των μηχανών. Απλά δεν υπάρχουν πουθενά διότι είναι φτιαγμένα μόνο για αυτές τις μηχανές. Δεν πωλούνται στα καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών.

----------

nmargon (13-03-16)

----------


## Papas00zas

> Αυτά τα κεραμικά Modul είναι και ο μοναδικός λόγος που δεν δεχόμαστε επισκευές αυτών των μηχανών. Απλά δεν υπάρχουν πουθενά διότι είναι φτιαγμένα μόνο για αυτές τις μηχανές. Δεν πωλούνται στα καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών.


Για το ενα μαλλον το δινει η εταιρια.... http://www.eps-inverter.com/en/shop/...o-fba-501-502/ για το αλλο δεν ξερω ακομη

----------


## chipakos-original

> Για το ενα μαλλον το δινει η εταιρια.... http://www.eps-inverter.com/en/shop/...o-fba-501-502/ για το αλλο δεν ξερω ακομη


Θα είναι πολύ καλά αν μπορέσει ο φίλος και προμηθευτεί τέτοιο πλακετάκι και ας ενημερώσει αν τελικά βρεθεί άκρη .

----------


## nmargon

> Θα είναι πολύ καλά αν μπορέσει ο φίλος και προμηθευτεί τέτοιο πλακετάκι και ας ενημερώσει αν τελικά βρεθεί άκρη .



Η αντιπροσωπεια δέν δίνει ανταλλακτικά;
Παίρνω τηλ αλλά δεν το σηκώνουν.
Τους έστειλα μύνημα και περιμένω!!!!

----------


## chipakos-original

> Η αντιπροσωπεια δέν δίνει ανταλλακτικά;
> Παίρνω τηλ αλλά δεν το σηκώνουν.
> Τους έστειλα μύνημα και περιμένω!!!!


Σε αντιπροσωπεία δούλευα 22 χρόνια. Στις δικές μας μηχανές ποτέ δεν έδωσα ανταλλακτικά ούτε σχέδιο ακόμα ούτε καμμένη πλακέτα.Το πιο πιθανό είναι να σου πουν να την πας για επισκευή εκεί. Αν σου το δώσουν το ανταλλακτικό ενημέρωσε διότι ίσως να έχει αλλάξει η πολιτική όσον αφορά στα ηλεκτρονικά ανταλλακτικά μηχανών και θα ήθελα να το ξέρω.

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλησπερα , καπωτε επειδη ηθελα να παρω και εγω μια τετια μηχανη ινβερτερ , αλλα η τιμη ηταν ποοολυ αλμυρη και ειδα οτι επισεις δεν κανει να μπει σε γενητρεια τωρα γιατι δεν ξερω(μαλον λογο ιμιτονου) εγκω πακιστανω :Lol:      αντε και καλη σαρακοστη.

----------


## chipakos-original

> καλησπερα , καπωτε επειδη ηθελα να παρω και εγω μια τετια μηχανη ινβερτερ , αλλα η τιμη ηταν ποοολυ αλμυρη και ειδα οτι επισεις δεν κανει να μπει σε γενητρεια τωρα γιατι δεν ξερω(μαλον λογο ιμιτονου) εγκω πακιστανω     αντε και καλη σαρακοστη.


Ολες μα όλες οι μηχανές καίγονται πάνω σε γεννήτρια. Ισως επειδή ψάχνουμε για αγορά πάντα φτηνές γεννήτριες που υπόσχονται σταθερότητα αλλά στην πράξη δεν ανταπεξέρχονται. Το Inverter έχει κάποια ανοχή +-20% όπου αν αγοράσεις γεννήτρια η οποία ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ να είναι σταθερή στην τάση της δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αλλά ποιος αγοράζει τόσο ακριβή γεννήτρια?? Δυστυχώς κανένας ή πολύ λίγοι.

----------


## FILMAN

> Σε αντιπροσωπεία δούλευα 22 χρόνια. Στις δικές μας μηχανές ποτέ δεν έδωσα ανταλλακτικά ούτε σχέδιο ακόμα ούτε καμμένη πλακέτα.Το πιο πιθανό είναι να σου πουν να την πας για επισκευή εκεί. Αν σου το δώσουν το ανταλλακτικό ενημέρωσε διότι ίσως να έχει αλλάξει η πολιτική όσον αφορά στα ηλεκτρονικά ανταλλακτικά μηχανών και θα ήθελα να το ξέρω.


Εμένα θα με πείραζε να θέλω να φτιάξω τη μηχανή μου και να μην μου δίνουν ανταλλακτικό. Άλλωστε αν τους ενδιαφέρει να αποτρέψουν την πειρατεία, ο επίδοξος αντιγραφέας εξακολουθεί να μπορεί κάλλιστα να *ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ* μια καινούρια μηχανή και να την αντιγράψει. Άλλωστε αν το κάνει μάλλον θα πουλήσει μερικές εκατοντάδες κομμάτια οπότε το να ξοδέψει μερικά χρήματα για να ...αγοράσει ένα, δεν νομίζω να τον πειράξει και πολύ.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Εμένα θα με πείραζε να θέλω να φτιάξω τη μηχανή μου και να μην μου δίνουν ανταλλακτικό. Άλλωστε αν τους ενδιαφέρει να αποτρέψουν την πειρατεία, ο επίδοξος αντιγραφέας εξακολουθεί να μπορεί κάλλιστα να *ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ* μια καινούρια μηχανή και να την αντιγράψει. Άλλωστε αν το κάνει μάλλον θα πουλήσει μερικές εκατοντάδες κομμάτια οπότε το να ξοδέψει μερικά χρήματα για να ...αγοράσει ένα, δεν νομίζω να τον πειράξει και πολύ.



Το εργοστάσιο στη Bolognia αυτά τα πλακετάκια τα τοποθετούσε με σκοπό την ευκολία της κι όχι για να μην γίνει αντιγραφή της πλακέτας. Μάλιστα αργότερα σε ίδιες μηχανές το κεραμικό αυτό πλακετάκι αντικαταστάθηκε με κανονικό πλακετάκι Epoxy πλήρως επισκευάσιμο . Επίσης δεν είχε ποτέ προγραμματιζόμενα στις μηχανές της. Από όλα αυτά καταλαβαίνουμε ότι αν ήθελες ΝΑΙ μπορούσες να αντιγράψεις το κύκλωμα. Η ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ ήταν να μην παρέχουμε ηλεκτρονικά ανταλλακτικά για να κρατήσουμε το Servis απολειστικά αφού ήμασταν η αντιπροσωπεία αυτών των μηχανών. Δεν σας λέω τι γινόταν αν κάποιος είχε ανοίξει το μηχάνημα κι ακόμα χειρότερα αν το είχε πειράξει εσωτερικά. Οχι αυτό το μπουρ......λο που γίνεται σήμερα. Από τα 10 μηχανήματα που μου έρχονται τα 6 τα έχουν χαρχαλέψει τα δύο δεν φτιάχνονται και τα δύο τα έχουν κανιβαλήσει. Εχει ξεφτιλιστεί το θέμα κι οι περισσότεροι σήμερα το παίζουν μαστοράκια.

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτά που λες είναι σωστά αλλά εγώ που ξέρω από αυτά πού θα βρω ανταλλακτικό να την φτιάξω; Ο ξερόλας που είναι πεπεισμένος ότι η μηχανή δεν δουλεύει γιατί "έχει καεί η λάμπα" και την άνοιξε να δει τι τρέχει, και έκανε βραχυκυκλώματα σε διάφορα σημεία της πλακέτας "για να δει αν έρχεται μέχρι εκεί ρεύμα", ναι, όχι να μην του δώσεις ανταλλακτικά, ούτε να την αναλάβεις καν και να πάρει καινούρια, για να μάθει επιτέλους ότι είναι ηλίθιος και όχι μάστορας.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Αυτά που λες είναι σωστά αλλά εγώ που ξέρω από αυτά πού θα βρω ανταλλακτικό να την φτιάξω; Ο ξερόλας που είναι πεπεισμένος ότι η μηχανή δεν δουλεύει γιατί "έχει καεί η λάμπα" και την άνοιξε να δει τι τρέχει, και έκανε βραχυκυκλώματα σε διάφορα σημεία της πλακέτας "για να δει αν έρχεται μέχρι εκεί ρεύμα", ναι, όχι να μην του δώσεις ανταλλακτικά, ούτε να την αναλάβεις καν και να πάρει καινούρια, για να μάθει επιτέλους ότι είναι ηλίθιος και όχι μάστορας.


Εχεις δίκιο αλλά πάντως να ξέρεις ότι με τον ίδιο τρόπο μου συμπεριφέρονταν και άλλες εταιρίες που ακόμα κι εγώ συνεργαζόμουν μαζί τους ( εννοώ ότι δεν μου έδιναν ανταλλακτικά δικά τους για τις δικές τους μηχανές) παρόλο που εγώ τηλεφωνούσα ως τεχνικός προς τεχνικό κι αν έπαιρνες τηλέφωνο στη μαμά εταιρία σου έλεγαν ότι υπάρχει αντιπρόσωπος για να πας να δώσεις το μηχάνημά σου για επισκευή. Πως να το πω?? ήταν μία ιδιότυπη συμπεριφορά της μορφής το μηχάνημα το έφερα εγώ η αντιπροσωπεία είναι δική μου η εισαγωγή είναι δική μου άρα με πληρώνεις και στο φτιάχνω. ΑΑΑΑΑ και κάτι άλλο δεν υπάρχει έλεγχος δωρεάν, το έφερες για επισκευή αλλά δεν θέλεις να το φτιάξεις θα πληρώσεις για την κοστολόγηση, υπάρχει χρέωση αν δεν θέλεις να το φτιάξεις...........Και μετά πτώχευσαν και έκλεισαν,και μαζί πτώχευσαν και οι κατασκευάστριες εταιρίες. Αυτήν την στιγμή η Ιταλία πονάει.......και πονάει πολύ.

----------


## georgis

απαγορευεται η μη διαθεση αντ/κων απο το νομο.οπου σου πουνε δεν δινουμε αλλα φερτο εδω να το φτιαξουμε ζητα το γραπτως και με υπογραφη.κανενας δε θα δεχθει να το υπογραψει.μια φορα ειχα παει καπου στη μεταμορφωση σε μια αντ/πεια με μονιτορ και ειπαν δεν στο δινουμε,ωραια δωστο μου γραπτως  να το δωσω στον πελατη για να πληρωθω τις ωρες μου και τις βενζινες μου,ΚΑΙ για την καταγγελια στο υπουργειο εμποριου.εγινε το ελα να δεις,στο τελος μονο που δεν μου χαρισαν το stk.

----------

Vulcan (19-03-16)

----------


## chipakos-original

> απαγορευεται η μη διαθεση αντ/κων απο το νομο.οπου σου πουνε δεν δινουμε αλλα φερτο εδω να το φτιαξουμε ζητα το γραπτως και με υπογραφη.κανενας δε θα δεχθει να το υπογραψει.μια φορα ειχα παει καπου στη μεταμορφωση σε μια αντ/πεια με μονιτορ και ειπαν δεν στο δινουμε,ωραια δωστο μου γραπτως  να το δωσω στον πελατη για να πληρωθω τις ωρες μου και τις βενζινες μου,ΚΑΙ για την καταγγελια στο υπουργειο εμποριου.εγινε το ελα να δεις,στο τελος μονο που δεν μου χαρισαν το stk.


Ισως να έγινε τώρα που έκλεισε ο δρόμος για τις αντιπροσωπείες και δεν υπάρχουν ουσιαστικά λόγω ελεύθερου εμπορίου.Αφού όλο το θέμα άρνησης είναι οικονομικό τότε μπορεί να σου ζητήσει 100 ευρώ για το ανταλλακτικό τι θα κάνεις?? Θα το πληρώσεις?? ή θα του πεις όχι εγώ θέλω να πληρώσω 20 ευρώ?? Δεν παλεύεται μην το συζητάς .

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλησπερα η αληθεια εδω στην Ελλαδα το θεμα το εχουμε παραξηλωσει, δεν αντιλεγω ομως κατι λιγο η φτωχια, κατι που ο αλλος θελει να μαθει, π.χ εγω εχω τελειωσει Τ.Ε.Ε. ηλεκτρολογος  και εχω δουλεψει και λιγο εξω ,, ερχεται μια μερα ενας φιλος πολυ φιλος με μια ινβερτερ και μου λεει = σε παρακαλω φιλαρακι κειταξε μου τη , και του λεω κειταξε να δεις φιλε μου ,να ηταν ενα δραπανακι που ηθελε καρβουνακια το συζηταγαμε, ωμος εδω το θεμα ειναι δυσκολο ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ απο παλμπτροφοδοτικα,θα σου κανω πιο μεγαλη ζημεια , πηγενε την  εκει που την αγορασες , να βρεις την ακρη.   Μετα αφου το σκευτηκε καλα λες εχεις δικιο ρε φιλε.


Υ.Γ. σε συζητηση με καπιο ηλεκτρονικο μου ειπε οτι ολες αυτες οι μηχανες  εχουν καπιο αδυνατο σημειο τις φτιαχνουν επιτιδες ετσι !
  ασε  που για να δουλεψει με Η/Ζ πρεπει να παρεις απο τις πααααρα πολυ ακριβες μηχανες , αυτα...... :Smile:

----------


## chipakos-original

> καλησπερα η αληθεια εδω στην Ελλαδα το θεμα το εχουμε παραξηλωσει, δεν αντιλεγω ομως κατι λιγο η φτωχια, κατι που ο αλλος θελει να μαθει, π.χ εγω εχω τελειωσει Τ.Ε.Ε. ηλεκτρολογος  και εχω δουλεψει και λιγο εξω ,, ερχεται μια μερα ενας φιλος πολυ φιλος με μια ινβερτερ και μου λεει = σε παρακαλω φιλαρακι κειταξε μου τη , και του λεω κειταξε να δεις φιλε μου ,να ηταν ενα δραπανακι που ηθελε καρβουνακια το συζηταγαμε, ωμος εδω το θεμα ειναι δυσκολο ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ απο παλμπτροφοδοτικα,θα σου κανω πιο μεγαλη ζημεια , πηγενε την  εκει που την αγορασες , να βρεις την ακρη.   Μετα αφου το σκευτηκε καλα λες εχεις δικιο ρε φιλε.
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. σε συζητηση με καπιο ηλεκτρονικο μου ειπε οτι ολες αυτες οι μηχανες  εχουν καπιο αδυνατο σημειο τις φτιαχνουν επιτιδες ετσι !
>   ασε  που για να δουλεψει με Η/Ζ πρεπει να παρεις απο τις πααααρα πολυ ακριβες μηχανες , αυτα......


Είμαι Ιταλία και μας παρουσιάζουν οι Ιταλοί τα δεύτερης γενιάς μηχανήματα με IGBT που υποτίθεται έχουν μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα και ανοχές στην τάση λειτουργίας. Αγοράζουμε πουλάμε καμιά 500ριά και στο χρόνο αρχίζουν να έρχονται.Πηγαίνουμε Φρανκφούρτη σε Γερμανικό οίκο και μας παρουσιάζουν τα τρίτης γενιάς που δουλεύουν με γεννήτριες. Δεν θα πω πολλά. Καιγόντουσαν κανονικά όπως όλες οι άλλες.Γι αυτό είπα πιο πάνω ίσως να ήθελαν γεννήτρια παρόμοιας τεχνολογίας με τις μηχανές εννοώ να έφταιγε η ίδια η γεννήτρια. Το θέμα είναι ότι πουλήσαμε μερικές χιλιάδες από αυτά τα μηχανήματα και το ρεζουμέ που αποκομίσαμε είναι ότι όλες καίγονται κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## gas_liosia

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι-συμφορουμίτες καλησπέρα. Μετά από πολύ καιρό αποφάσισα να επισκευάσω τα μηχανήματα που μου έχουν αφήσει προίκα... Αυτό που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι εάν τυχαίνει να έχει κανείς την SOLTER STYL-205 Pro. Τα IGBT που έχει πάνω είναι βαχυκυκλωμένα όπως και οι turboswitch δίοδοι (σύνηθες φαινόμενο) και απ' ότι βλέπω αλλαγμένα ξανά στο περελθόν με κάποια αντίστοιχα. Ψάχνω να βρω τον αρχικό τύπο των εργστασιακών IGBT. Αν τυχαίνει να την έχει κάποιος στην κατοχή του και μπορεί να δει τον τύπο θα του ήμουν ευγνώμων διότι σχέδια δεν κατάφερα να βρω.

----------


## FILMAN

Κοίτα πώς έρχονται τα πράγματα! Μου έφεραν μια τέτοια μηχανή για επισκευή! Ένα από τα καλώδια του θερμοστάτη πληγώθηκε και ήρθε σε επαφή με την ψύκτρα των MOSFET που είναι live, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μείνει τίποτα όρθιο! Στα πλακετάκια FBA502 και PWM2000 έσκασαν τανταλίου, επίσης στην κύρια πλακέτα κόπηκαν αρκετές γραμμές, κάηκε μια αντίσταση 47Ω, έσκασε ένας πολυστρωματικός 100nF, κάηκε και ο ανεμιστήρας (με μια γρήγορη ματιά μέχρι στιγμής). Και ενώ προσπαθούσα να πω σε αυτόν που την έφερε ότι είναι απίθανο να βρεθούν ανταλλακτικά πλακετάκια, αυτός επικοινώνησε με τον εισαγωγέα (UNIMAC) ο οποίος του είπε πως υπάρχουν! Βέβαια τα πλήρωσε 160€... Για να δούμε πώς θα πάει η επισκευή τώρα...

----------


## FILMAN

Έτοιμη.

Επιπλέον είχε καεί το LM317 και άλλαξα και έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό 100μF 25V που ήταν στην τροφοδοσία διότι μέτραγε μεν σωστά, αλλά ο χαλκοδιάδρομος που πήγαινε σε ένα από τα πόδια του είχε εξαφανιστεί. Διόρθωσα τις κομμένες γραμμές στην πλακέτα, μόνωσα τα καλώδια του θερμοστάτη με μακαρόνι που είχε αμίαντο από μέσα και σιλικόνη απ' έξω, το ίδιο και τα καλώδια του ανεμιστήρα, άλλαξα το ποτενσιόμετρο ρύθμισης γιατί το είχαν χτυπήσει και είχε στραβώσει, έβαλα και μια βάση σασί στο LED (προφανώς είχαν χάσει την παλιά διότι το μηχάνημα είχε ξανα-ανοιχτεί, είχαν αλλάξει τον ανεμιστήρα - δουλεύει με 12V - τα καλώδια του οποίου τα είχαν συνδέσει με ηλεκτρολογική κλέμα, και μια από τις βίδες του την είχαν χρησιμοποιήσει για να στερεώσουν τη γείωση στο κουτί, πατούσε / δεν πατούσε). Επίσης στερέωσα σωστά τη γείωση και άλλαξα το φις τροφοδοσίας το οποίο ήταν σε κατάσταση αποσύνθεσης.

Φυσικά δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό να ξεσηκώσω το κύκλωμα που υπήρχε στα δυο κεραμικά πλακετάκια. Είναι ανατριχιαστικά απλό, όλα τα εξαρτήματα είναι πανεύκολο να βρεθούν στο εμπόριο και πραγματικά κάποιος που ασχολείται με τέτοιες συσκευές μπορεί να φτιάξει τα δικά του πλακετάκια πολύ εύκολα και πολύ φθηνά ώστε να τα χρησιμοποιεί στις επισκευές που κάνει. Στα πλακετάκια είχαν κοπεί γραμμές και είχαν σκάσει πυκνωτές απόζευξης τανταλίου. Πιθανότατα θα είχαν καεί και τα ολοκληρωμένα, δεν το έψαξα. Παρότι φοβόμουνα για τις αντιστάσεις που έχουν πάνω τα πλακετάκια, οι οποίες είναι εκτυπωμένες πάνω σε αυτά και όχι τοποθετημένες εκ των υστέρων ως ξεχωριστά εξαρτήματα, διαπίστωσα ότι καμιά από αυτές δεν είχε καεί, πράγμα που αν συνέβαινε θα καθιστούσε αδύνατη την ανεύρεση της τιμής τους αφού δεν γράφουν κάτι πάνω τους. Μόνο μετρώντας τις αντίστοιχες στο καινούριο πλακετάκι θα μπορούσε να μάθει κανείς τις τιμές. Τα παλιά και τα καινούρια πλακετάκια είχαν χωροταξικές διαφορές στα εξαρτήματα όπως και στο είδος των εξαρτημάτων, αλλά τα κυκλώματα ήταν βασικά τα ίδια.

----------

ezizu (10-10-16)

----------

